# New mask added to photo album



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just finished up a new mask. Snug fitting 24" that exposes the ears for excellent hearing, greeat eye sight and the mouth and nose are open for unobstructed screaming and breathing while chasing down TOTs
It fits lie a glove and looks like make up. Should black out the mouth area and eyes for best look. 
Casting now.


----------

